# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Leniger worden

## elliefish

Hallo,

Ik zit op dansen in een selectie groep,
maar ik ben niet echt lenig en moet dit jaar hard aan de slag.
Stretchen kost niet veel tijd, maar opwarmen wel.
Ik denk dat stretchen zonder opwarmen geen goed idee is.
Maar weet iemand hoe ik snel kan opwarmen?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Sefi

Inderdaad niet stretchen zonder opwarmen!! Daar kun je echt veel last van krijgen.
Ik heb geen snelle opwarm tip voor je, maar wilde je even waarschuwen, omdat ik weet hoeveel pijn je er van kunt krijgen.
Ik hoop dat iemand je een goede tip kan geven!  :Smile:

----------

